# Hülse im Sitzrohr



## Rolf (3. Juni 2004)

Mein Bergwerk (Faunus) knarzt und der Grund liegt irgendwo im Bereich Sattel, -stütze, das Knarzen verschwindet nämlich, wenn man aufsteht. Allerdings konnte es durch Ausstausch von Sattel und Stütze nicht eliminiert werden. Könnte es sein, dass Dreck und Wasser zwischen die Reduzierhülse, welche den Sitzrohrdurchmesser auf 27.2 reduziert und das Sitzrohr gekommen ist, und das Geräusch daher kommt?
Kann man diese Hülse entfernen, alles reinigen und fetten, und danach die Hülse wieder einbauen ?

Danke,

Rolf


----------



## Lumix (3. Juni 2004)

Servus Rolf,

siehe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=106279&highlight=knacken

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (4. Juni 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=106279&highlight=knacken



Hi Peter,

danke, ich habs mir durchgelesen. Allerdings viel gebracht hat es nicht, die Hülse habe ich immer noch kein Stück bewegen können, und am der Stütze liegt es bei mir nicht, ich habe ja Sattel und Stütze komplett (beides) ausgetauscht...

Gruss,

Rolf


----------



## AnthonyXIV (4. Juni 2004)

Hi Rolf, 

probiere es einfach mit Gewalt 
es kann sein, daß die Hülse ein wenig fest sitzt... sich entfernen lassen sollte sie sich aber schon! 
Säubere den Bereich und drücke die Hülse mit viel Fett und Kriechöl wieder ins Sattelrohr. 
Sollte das nichts helfen, wäre das ausreiben und eine 31,6 mm Sattelstütze eine andere Möglichkeit.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Rolf (4. Juni 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> probiere es einfach mit Gewalt
> AnthonyXIV



Klingt gut, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich die Gewalt bzw. die Kraft in die richtigen Bahnen lenken soll, d. h. wie ich die Kraft so auf die Hülse wirken lassen kann, dass sich eine Beschleunigung in die gewünschte Richtung ergibt...
Mit anderen Worten: Ich brauche ein geeignetes Werkzeug, mit dem ich die Hülse rausdrücken oder ziehen kann, es gibt da ja nicht viele "Angriffsmöglichkeiten".
Ausserdem möchte man ja möglichst Schäden am Rahmen vermeiden


----------



## chris84 (4. Juni 2004)

Ich werd meine Hülse demnächst auch mal rausziehen müssen, fängt jetzt schon  an zu knarzen. Mein erster Gedanke war: ein Innenauszieher (der eigentlich für Lager etc. verwendet wird). Den müsste es eingentlich in dieser Größe geben, wer zugang zu so nem Teil hat... Ich werds demnächst mal ausprobieren, bei meinem Vater auf der Arbeit liegt einer. Autowerkstätten usw. sollten solche Dinger eigentlich auch haben. 
hier sieht man wie sowas aussieht: http://www.stabilo-shop.de/shop/index.html?target=p_203.html&lang=de
auf das Gewinde kommt dann entweder sowas: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




oder eine Welle mit einem Schlaggewicht, damit lässt sich die Hülse dann nach oben austreiben. 

Wer keinen Zugang zu sowas hat, muss etwas Phantasie walten lassen. Vorstellen könnte ich mir ne Ovale Scheibe mit nem Loch drin, durch das ein rundstahl mit ner Mutter untendrauf durchgeht. Mit der Flachen seite sollte die Scheibe durch die Hülse passen, und wenn sie sich unten Waagerecht stellt, greift sie Breitseitig unter die Hülse. Jetzt oben ein Messinggewicht mit nem Loch drin auf den Rundstahl schieben, ne Mutter obendrauf und mit dem Gewicht die Hülse ausziehen... verstanden?   

MFG
Chris


----------



## Rolf (4. Juni 2004)

Hi Chris,

vielen Dank, das hört sich gut an. Ich wusste noch nicht einmal, das es ein Werkzeug wie den Innenauszieher gibt!

Das Funtionsprinzip deines improvisierten Werkzeugs habe ich verstanden, wenn ich keinen Innenauszieher leihen kann werde ich das mal probieren.

Zur Not dann vielleicht doch rohe Gewalt und hinterher ein neuer Rahmen   

c u

Rolf


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2004)

So, ich hatte meine Hülse gerade draußen!  Man hat schön gesehen, dass sie an ein paar Stellen gerieben hat, dort wo die Schweißnähte nach innen durchkommen. Ich hab dann alles schön sauber gemacht und richtig schön eingefettet. Verwendet hab ich Graphit-Fett, das hat ja normalerweise ne super Schmierwirkung. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das jetzt geräuschfrei bleibt. Heut morgen bin ich bald Wahnsinnig geworden, 3 Stunden Tour und fast permanent geknarze   
Naja, hoffen wir, dass das jetzt ein Ende hat. 
Die Hülse sitzt zwar stramm drin, aber wenn sie sich mal bewegt ists kein Problem mehr. 

Allerdings scheint mir die Sache mit der Hülse eines so teueren Rahmens nicht würdig... Bei meinem alten (der ja keineswegs teurer war) war das Rohr ausgerieben und ne große Stütze drin, damit hatte ich nie Probleme. 

Nochwas ist mir aufgefallen an der Sattelstützenklemmung: Der Spalt im Sitzrohr ist bei angezogenem Schnellspanner nach oben hin zusammenlaufend, das gefällt mir nicht... Ein bisschen ist ja OK, aber für meinen Geschmack ist das ein wenig viel (Oben 1mm schmäler als unten, siehe Bild). Unten am Ende des Spaltes sieht man rechts und links am Lack ganz feine Haarrisse, das sollte ja prinzipiell auch nicht sein...
An nem alten Stahlhardtail (billig) hatte ich mal ne etwas zu dünne Stütze, und den Schnellspanner immer angeknallt wie sonst nix, da ist mittlererweile das Sitzrohr waagerecht von dem Spalt weg am unteren Ende eingerissen, ich will hoffen, dass es beim Mercury nicht so weit kommt...

So, jetzt mal ein Paar Bilder von meiner Selbstgebauten Ausziehvorrichtung (wie oben beschrieben), funktioniert Klasse. Als Gewicht hab ich einen Messingstutzen aus dem Klemptnerbereich entwendet. Die untere Scheibe hat nen Durchmesser von 30 mm, ist oval gefeilt sodass sie an der engeren Stelle noch etwa 26mm hat. so passt sie schräg durch die Hülse. 
Die Stange ist ne M8er Gewindestange, ungefähr 1m lang.


----------



## Rolf (6. Juni 2004)

@ Chris: 
Cool, schöne Bilder, das ist auf alle Fälle sher hilfreich! Was macht das Knarzen, endlich weg ?


----------



## Rolf (6. Juni 2004)

AnthonyXIV schrieb:
			
		

> probiere es einfach mit Gewalt
> AnthonyXIV



Ist das eigentlich die offizielle Bergwerk-Antwort ? Wenn ja, sollte doch sicher ein Garantie-Fall eintreten, falls der Rahmen zu Schaden kommt, bei  Anwendung dieser offiziellen Anleitung zum Hülsenausbau


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2004)

ich vermute mal, dass das Knarzen weg ist, das wird sich aber erst bei der nächsten Tour rausstellen, bzw. bei der Übernächsten oder irgendwann später...

Ich denke das Smilie hinter Anthonys offizieller Bergwerk-Antwort sollte beachtet werden   
Außerdem ist ja Gewalt auch wieder ne Frage der Definition, ich würds also nicht drauf ankommen lassen   

Mit dem Werkzeug dass ich da gebaut habe wendest du in gewisser weise ja auch Gewalt an... Ist aber ne schonende   Und für geschätze 3,50 Materialkosten auch vertretbar. 

Das Prinzip werd ich auch mal noch meinem Händler "verkaufen"    der hat nämlich auch kein Werkzeug, um die Hülsen rauszuziehen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (6. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Prinzip werd ich auch mal noch meinem Händler "verkaufen"    der hat nämlich auch kein Werkzeug, um die Hülsen rauszuziehen...
> Chris



Verkaufs doch an Bergwerk


----------



## UKW (7. Juni 2004)

Moin,
diese Hülsenmethode halte ich für Mist, der nur dem Hersteller etwas nützt, weil billiger in der Produktion. Dem Preis eines solchen Rahmens absolut nicht angemessen. Tut mir leid, daß ich so objektiv sein muß.
Ich habe den Rahmen gleich ohne die Hülse bestellt und das Sitzrohr ausgerieben. Da steckt jetzt eine 31,6er Stütze drin und zwar fest und ohne Knarzen.
Adaptermethoden sind immer nur im Notfall sinnig. Knarzen ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhersagbar.
Wir sehen: Auch ein "Faszination des Rahmenbaus" - Hersteller mit dem (mittlerweile überholten) Qualitätsanspruch "Made in germany" kann sich der Versuchung nicht entziehen, an heiklen Stellen zu mauscheln.
Schade, aber ist so.
UKW


----------



## carloz (7. Juni 2004)

Da hat UKW nich ganz Unrecht, wobei man zu chris´s Erfindung sagen muß: Hut ab ! 
Wann bauen wir nen Rahmen @chris ? Schliesslich gibbet noch kein bike *made in Saargebiet * *lach*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (7. Juni 2004)

UKW schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Rahmen gleich ohne die Hülse bestellt und das Sitzrohr ausgerieben. Da steckt jetzt eine 31,6er Stütze drin und zwar fest und ohne Knarzen.



 

genau so hab ichs auch gemacht


----------



## chris84 (7. Juni 2004)

Hier kommt nun eine etwas ernüchternde Antwort: 
hab gerade ne 60km Tour hinter mir, etwa bei km 40 hat das knarzen wieder angefangen.   
Das ganze scheint also nicht das gelbe vom Ei, und ich muss UKW auch recht geben! Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein!   

Ich werd noch einen Versuch starten, mit einer etwas anderen Schmiermischung und mal die Hülse vermessen, ich vermute die könnte etwas dicker sein...
Ein Kumpel von mir hat nämlich ein Faunus LSD Race, und der hat eigentlich nie huddel, hatte sie zwar auch schon ein paar mal draußen, aber alle 40km sicherlich nicht. 

Wenn alles nix hilft, werd ich mich mal wieder bei Bergwerk melden. Mit Hülse rausnehmen und aushohnen geb ich mich nicht zufrieden, schließlich hab ich ja dann ne Stütze rumliegen, die nicht mehr passt, und an einem 800-Rahmen kann sowas einfach nicht sein!!!

Naja, ich werde dann mal weiter berichten. 
Und wenns nix wird machen wir echt ne eigene Bikeschmiede auf @carloz!   

etwas frustrierte Grüße

Chris


----------



## Frank22 (8. Juni 2004)

hi,
so jetzt hat es mich an meinem faunus lsd auch erwischt mit dem nervigen knarzen. ich habe eure erfahrungen und meinungen alle aufmerksam gelesen und wenn es tatsächlich an der hülse liegen sollte, dann ist diese konstruktion schon etwas fragwürdig. ich muss jetzt mal auch an die fehlersuche gehen, bevor ich an der hülse rumheble. echt nervig an einem so teuren aber auch schönen bike.

gruß frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (8. Juni 2004)

so, ich hatte die Hülse nochmal draußen: Ich hab mal ein bisserl rumgemessen und mir gedanken dazu gemacht. Ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das Prinzip "Hülse", so wie bergwerk es anwendet NICHT funktionieren KANN, solange das Sitzrohr nicht ausgerieben ist. Die Materialungenauigkeit wird ja an die Hülse weitergegeben. Egal ob da jetzt ne Hülse oder ne Sattelstütze drin sitzt. Es kommt zwangsläufig zum knarzen, da die Hülse nicht vollflächig aufsitzen KANN. Deutlich erkennbar wenn man sie rausnimmt. Der Druck liegt auf der in Fahrrichtung zeigenden Seite ganz unten auf einem entwa 5qmm (!!) großen Fleck. und sobald das Fett dort weg ist (durch den Druck) beginnt es zu knarzen, da sich die Hülse bewegt (und zwar nicht wenig)
Angehängt hab ich mal zwei Fotos, die die Reibfläche der Sattelstütze zeigen (die Stütze ist bis zur min-Markierung rausgezogen, ich bin halt groß   )
Man sieht deutlich, dass die Eloxierung abgerieben ist, und zwar auf einer verhältnismäßig kleinen Fläche. Genau dort wo der Schnellspanner sitzt, und dort wo die Last aufliegt (die ja nach hinten drückt)
Nun zu den Maßen: Das Sitzrohr hat innen 1-2 zentel weniger als es haben darf, soweit ok. Die Hülse ist für meine Messverhältnisse (Messchieber) passend, max. wenige Hundertstel zu dünn. Die Stütze hat auch eher zu wenig als zu viel, aber auch nur hundertstel. Bei geöffnetem Schnellspanner hat die Stütze in der Hülse Spiel, und saust nach unten, wenn ich sie gehen lasse. Das darf in meinen Augen schonmal nicht sein! (Stichwort "Passung"!)

Das System Hülse kann nur funktionieren, wenn anschließen die Sattelstütze "passt", und wenn die Hülse mit dem Rahmen fest verbunden ist (verklebt, verschweißt...), damit sie nicht im Rahmen knarzen kann. 

Ich habe meine jetzt mal mit Manitou Prep-M Gabelfett eingefettet, bin mal gespannt wie lange das Hält. Zufrieden geb ich mich mit dem System nicht!
Bei Bergwerk werde ich mal Anrufen, und mit meinem Händler werde ich auch mal reden. Alleine schon, dass die Sattelstütze so aussieht wie auf den Bilder, darf einfach nicht sein! Bei der alten im Rahmen mit 31,6mm gabs da nie Probleme. Währen der Fahrt hat die Stütze nirgendwo gerieben!  Sie saß eben passen in dem Sitzrohr, ohne zu wackeln! (siehe auch die Verengung des Spaltes im Sitzrohr, das war bei dem alten Rahmen auch nicht!)

Ich melde mich wieder, sobald es neues gibt!
Bergwerk würde ich auf jeden Fall mal empfehlen, die Sitzrohre wieder auszureiben und damit eine Passung herzustellen! Ein Rahmen für 800 und Mehr  hat sowas verdient! Mit der Hülse stellt sich Bergwerk ein Armutszeugnis aus!

Soweit mal das für heute, genug gelabert... 

MFG
Chris


----------



## Faunusbiker (9. Juni 2004)

Macht es doch so!!!!!


----------



## Rolf (9. Juni 2004)

Und wo steckt man die Dinger hin


----------



## carloz (9. Juni 2004)

Die wirft man ein, das stöpselt von innen zu. Und wenn du nich mehr magst, ziehst wieder anne Schnur ;-)

greetZ
CarloZ

@chris: Mein Rohr (öhäm *g*) sieht genauso aus...


----------



## chris84 (9. Juni 2004)

@carloz: aber deine Hülse knarzt noch nicht, oder?
hat die Stütze bei dir auch Spiel bei geöffnetem Schnellspanner, sodass sie ohne wiederhalt nach unten saust?

@Faunusbiker: Das Geräusch zu vertuschen beseitigt leider nicht die Ursache, und die Mechanik gefällt mir so einfach nicht! Das hat mit Präzision nix mehr zu tun! Was knarzt, bewegt sich, und ich will nicht wissen, wie Stütze/Hülse in 10 Jahren mal ausshen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Rolf (9. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> @carloz: aber deine Hülse knarzt noch nicht, oder?
> hat die Stütze bei dir auch Spiel bei geöffnetem Schnellspanner, sodass sie ohne wiederhalt nach unten saust?



Ich bin zwar nicht Carloz...

Bei mir muss man schon ein wenig drücken und drehen um die Stütze tiefer ins Sitzrohr zu bekommen. Da saust und rutscht gar nichts!


----------



## chris84 (9. Juni 2004)

@Rolf: das hört sich schonmal besser an... ich ruf bei Bergwerk nachher mal an...

MFG
chris


----------



## carloz (9. Juni 2004)

@chris: knarzen am Anfang, dann ma eingeölt, seitdem nüschd mehr ? Wenn ich den Schnelli uffmach macht´s *bssssd* und wech isse 

Ich gugck ma hoit mittag wie´s mit dem Abstand des Schlitzes oben isch...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## raffic (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
was meint Ihr mit Hülse? Ich hab auch nen Mercury aber da ist keine Hülse. die Stütze sitzt direkt im Rohr und wenn ich den Schnellspanner aufmacht saust auch nichts nach unten. Da muss man schon etwas drücken.

Gruss
raffic


----------



## chris84 (9. Juni 2004)

Dann hast du ein Mercury vor etwa Bj 03. Da wurde nämlich von Seiten Bergwerks her das Sitzrohr ausgerieben und keine Hülse verbaut. So wars auch an meinen alten Rahmen (Bj. 02) und damit hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme, also sei froh damit!
Die Hülse steckt zwischen Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze...

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (12. Juni 2004)

So, ich habe jetzt auch endlich die olle Hülse draussen...

Erst Werkzeug selber basteln und dann Gewalt anwenden, so richtig spassig war das nicht. Die Hülse (Aussenseite) sah durchaus danach aus, als könnte sie das Knarzen verursacht haben, auch intensives Polieren half nicht viel. Im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit (Schieblehre, 0.05 mm Skala) ist der Aussendurchmesser 31.7 mm, also ein Zehntel zu viel.
Ich habe die Hülse unten aufgesägt, do dass der Schlitz durchgehend ist, ich denke das macht den Ein- und Ausbau leichter.

Hoffentlich ist das Knarzen dauerhaft weg, nochmal gebe ich mir das nicht, beim nächten mal gehts ab zum Bike-Shop, Hülse raus und Sitzrohr ausgerieben!


----------



## Rolf (13. Juni 2004)

Die Hülse ist wider drin, durch das Aufsägen war der Einbau völlig ohne Anwendung von Gewalt möglich, ich bin auch guter Hoffnung, das ein etwaiger erneuter Ausbau ebenfalls sehr viel einfacher sein wird. Alles wurde gut gefettet und *das Knarzen ist erstmal weg*, allerdings war ich aufgrund anderer Probleme nur eine gute Stunde unterwegs:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1289215#post1289215

Hier noch Bilder der Hülse nach dem Polieren:


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2004)

Das knarzen ist bei mir bis jetzt (2 Touren á 60km) nicht wieder gekommen (obwohl ich meinte es heute das eine oder andere mal gehört zu haben   ) Scheinbar ist das Manitou-Fett ziemlich gut... Warten wir mal ab. 

Die Hülse ist bei mir übrigends von anfang an bis unten hin offen gewesen. deshalb ging sie auch einigermaßen gut raus une wieder rein...

Deine Hülse sieht in etwa so aus wie meine, nur kommt mich meine rein optisch etwas länger vor... miss mal die länge deiner...

Das mit der Bremse ist schon sehr ärgerlich. zum Glück ist nichts schlimmes passiert (stell dir vor das wäre vorne auf ner richtig steilen Abfahrt passiert   )

MFG
Chris


----------



## UKW (14. Juni 2004)

Moin,
ich möchte es nochmals empfehlen: Raus mit der Hülse, rein mit der Reibahle. Das kostet zwar nebst der neuen Sitzstange etwas Geld, aber erstens ist dann Ruhe, zweitens ist eine Raponierung des Sitzrohrs ausgeschlossen, und drittens bietet eine dickere Stütze mit flächigem Sitz mehr Sicherheit. Die paar Euronen machen angesichts des teuren Rahmens auch nichts mehr aus.
UKW


----------



## Lumix (14. Juni 2004)

UKW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich möchte es nochmals empfehlen: Raus mit der Hülse, rein mit der Reibahle. Das kostet zwar nebst der neuen Sitzstange etwas Geld, aber erstens ist dann Ruhe, zweitens ist eine Raponierung des Sitzrohrs ausgeschlossen, und drittens bietet eine dickere Stütze mit flächigem Sitz mehr Sicherheit. Die paar Euronen machen angesichts des teuren Rahmens auch nichts mehr aus.
> UKW



Servus UKW,

Du hast wohl leider recht!!! ICh würde gern mal wissen, wie BERGWERk auf diese Thematik reagiert!!! Aber bei der Funkstille werden wir das wohl nie erfahren.

Peter


----------



## chris84 (14. Juni 2004)

Ich werde für ein Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs kein Geld hinlegen! Das ist eindeutig Sache von Bergwerk! Wenn meine nun wieder anfängt Geräusche zu machen, werde ich mal bei Bergwerk anrufen! Siehe oben, das System mit der Hülse ist in meinen Augen sogar ein Produktionsfehler! 

MFG
Chris


----------



## Lumix (14. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde für ein Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs kein Geld hinlegen! Das ist eindeutig Sache von Bergwerk! Wenn meine nun wieder anfängt Geräusche zu machen, werde ich mal bei Bergwerk anrufen! Siehe oben, das System mit der Hülse ist in meinen Augen sogar ein Produktionsfehler!
> 
> MFG
> Chris



Werde ich auch so machen!!! Bis zum Winter fahren und in der Winterpause den Rahmen nach Pforzheim!!! Ich schraube zwar alles am Bike rum, aber den Rahmen bearbeiten, da werde ich mich hüten. Vor allem, wenn noch Garantie besteht.


Peter


----------



## chris84 (15. Juni 2004)

So, meine Hülse hat nun schon wieder angefangen zu knarzen (diesmal waren es 120km seit der letzten Fettung)
Langsam reichts mir! Irgendetwas stimmt da nicht, und mein Händler meinte auch, der Spalt an der Klemmung sollte nicht konisch verlaufen. Er meinte auch, ich solle mal Vaseline zum fetten nehmen. Das werde ich mal noch probieren. Trotzdem rufe ich morgen früh mal bei Bergwerk an, die sollen mir mal ne neue Hülse zukommen lassen!

Fahren kann ich aber im Moment nicht, ein anderes Schicksal hat mich davor bewahrt, dass ich mir heute hätte müssen 3 Stunden lang das knarzen antun: ziemlich am Beginn meiner Tour (nach etwa 10 km, zum Glück so früh) ist mir die rechte Pedalachse meiner Look 4x4 Pedale gebrochen. Wohl bei einem ganz leichten Wurzelkontakt. Aber da mir mein Händler die Pedale als Unkaputtbar verkauft hat (und ich von der Wurzel nicht mal nen Schlag gemerkt hab) Hoffe ich auf baldigen Garantieersatz. Dazu eröffne ich aber mal noch im Techtalk ein Thema...

MFG
Chris


----------



## UKW (21. Juni 2004)

Moin,
auf der Forumseite steht, dies sei das Forum von Bergwerk-Bikes. Es würde betreut (Konjunktiv II!) von Toni Nachbauer und Stefan Lichtner. Die Frage ist eben, in welchem Falle es denn betreut würde? Was muß man tun, damit einer der beiden Verantwortlichen, die dieses Forum initiiert haben, sich zu einer Antwort oder gar Stellungnahme provoziert fühlt? Ob die beiden wohl mit der einen Hand Hülsen ins Sitzrohr stecken und mit der anderen pulverbeschichten den ganzen Tag? Das wäre eine Erklärung, vielleicht auch für die bemängelten Phänomene.
Auf der Forumseite müßte eigentlich stehen, dies ist das Forum für Besitzer von Bergwerk Bikes. Hier sind sie ungestört.
Entweder ich betreibe ein Forum oder ich lasse es bleiben. Es gibt zahlreiche psychologische Untersuchungen über Corporate Identity, Kommunikation und Kundenbindung über den Aufbau von Vertrauen (das ist PR). Früher gabs hier mal Praktikanten von Bergwerk, die sowas im Gegensatz zu den Verantwortlichen wohl schon mal gelesen hatten. Tut mir erneut leid, so objektiv sein zu müssen.
UKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (22. Juni 2004)

@all

Hey Leute,
langsam wird mir das zu blöd hier. Die User posten wie noch was und keine Rückmeldung.
Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal zurückziehen und anstatt meine Zeit hier zu verplempern lieber anderen Dingen zuwenden.
Als ich mich damals für BW entschieden habe, fand ich dass eine supercoole Marke und somit auch die Preise nicht ganz so schlimm.
@UKW
Ich stimme Dir in allen Punkten zu.

Wenn man sich mal die bei NICOLAI umsieht, kann man neidisch werden. Ich werde mich dann wohl auch komplett von Bergwerk trennen und einer anderen Marke zuwenden. Soll bei den ganzen Defekten wohl nicht mehr ganz so lange dauern.

Peter


----------



## XC_Freund (22. Juni 2004)

Das ist mal eine interessante Frage, welche andere Marke?

Ich werde mich auf der Eurobike dieses Jahr inspirieren lassen. Natürlich auch von Bergwerk.

Da wir inzwischen alle realisiert haben, das das Image unserer Marke nicht so einfach erklärbar ist, frage ich mich, welcher Marke wir da entsprechende Hoffnungen entgegenbringen und welche Kompromisse wir bereit sind dafür einzugehen.

Positiv kann ich Bergwerk abgewinnen, das die Fahrer der Bikes wirklich fahren. Sonst gäbe es wohl nicht soviele Bruchmeldungen.

Nicolai ist sicher eine Überlegung wert.
- recht schwer
+ Wälzlager als Hauptlager

ein besser geführtes Forum ist für mich aber kein wirklicher Pluspunkt


----------



## (Nordlicht) (22. Juni 2004)

ret:knarzen im Sattelrohr

Hallo,

das Proble hatt ich auch. Habe mir neulich eine USE-Alien Alu-Sattelstütze zugelegt (350 mm) und die Ritchey Pro (400 mm) ersetzt.
Seit dem höre ich nichts mehr.

Gruß


----------



## chris84 (22. Juni 2004)

ich bin mal gespannt, im moment ist mein knarzen mal weg... 

Mal noch ne kleine Anmerkung. Ich muss den postern oben natürlich auch in gewisser weise recht geben. Allerdings sollte man bedenken: 
Bergwerk ist ein wohl noch kleinerer Laden als Nicolai (vermute ich mal zumindest). Das Forum hier ist rein freiwillig, kaum sonst einer bietet sowas an (außer canyon oder Magura z.B.). Von daher ist es nur als zusätzliche Hilfe gedacht. Der Service von Bergwerk ist in der Hinsicht z.B. klasse, dass du da jeden Anrufen kannst und im Schadensfalle z.B. nicht viel gemicks daher gemacht wird. Wer also ein unlösbares Problem oder Fragen hat, zu denen er hier keine Antwort findet, dem sei einfach mal ein Anruf bei Bergwerk empfohlen. 
Ich denke, bei Bergwerk muss sich aber noch ein bisschen was ändern. Lassen wir mal noch ein paar Jahre ins Land streichen, die Dinge brauchen Zeit um sich zu entwickeln. Schließlich sind die Bergwerker keine Marketingprofis, sonder in erster Linie Bike-begeisterte. Und da klappt das halt mit dem Marketing nicht so 100%ig. Vielleicht wird ja Bergwerk in absehbarer Zeit jemanden einstellen, der sich nur um den Internetkram, Emails und Marketing kümmert. dann dürfte das besser werden. 

Ich werde Bergwerk auf jeden Fall treu bleiben, solange es meine Finanzen zulassen. Die Garantieabfertigung war einfach klasse, und auch sonst bin ich mit meinem Radl super zufrieden. Nicolai gefällt mir auch sehr gut (auch die Philosopie), vielleicht hab ich irgendwann ja mal noch ein Nicolai im Hause stehen, wer weiß. Aber komplett umsteigen auf eine Andere Marke werd ich sicher nicht. Einen Billig-rahmen zum quälen werd ich mir auch noch zulegen, irgendwann, aber das ist dann halt nicht mein Bergwerk. 

und die Aussage von XC_Freund, dass Bergwerker wirklich fahren, kann ich nur Bestätigen. Alle Bergwerker die ich kenne nehmen ihre Bikes wirklich ran. Das sind alles echte Sportler. Und das mag auch was heißen. 

Und schließlich ist ein Forum auch dazu da, sich gegenseitig auszutauschen. Wenn ich eine konkrete Frage habe, kann ich die ja schließlich auch direkt an Bergwerk wenden!

In dem Sinne: rauf aufs Bike und ab!

MFG
Chris


----------



## chris84 (16. Juli 2004)

So, es gibt mal wieder neuigkeiten: 
(Ich geb erst Ruhe wenn ich vollkommen zufrieden bin!   )

Mein Händler hat mir gestern ne neue Hülse in die Hand gedrückt: die alte ist 27.2x31.6, die neue 27.1x31.8. Also 2 Zehntel mehr material. 
Nachdem ich durch den Rahmen mit der Feile durchgefahren bin passt das ganze perfekt. Die Stütze geht schön stramm rein, der Spalt im Sitzrohr ist fast parallel. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was das knarzen macht. Es war ja dank dem Armaturenfett nahezu weg. Man hat aber sehr deutlich gesehen, dass die Hülse vorne auf einem etwa 10mm großen Fleck am Rahmen gerieben hat (dort war das Fett schwarz, sonst nirgends)

Nachwievor: das Prinzip ist murks! Hülse gut und schön, aber der Rahmen muss innen glatt sein. Dann funktioniert das auch knarzfrei! Nehmt euch das zu herzen @Bergwerk / Anthony!!!

MFG
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (18. Juli 2004)

Schade, daß Ihr ständig auf Bergwerk herumhaut und Euch zu schade (oder zu feige?) seid, mal direkt bei Bergwerk anzurufen! Soweit ich alle 'Freds' hier beurteilen kann, die zum Thema Bergwerk und Unterstützung geschrieben wurden, ist der telephonische Kontakt nach wie vor optimal. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit meiner Sitzgelegenheit am Mercury und Anthony hat mich per PM auch angeschrieben und mir eine neue Hülse vorgeschlagen. Dabei möchte ich bemerken, daß ich meinen Händler ausgeklammert habe. Dem Händler haben wir ja einen gewissen Prozentsatz des Preises zur Abwicklung dessen Leistungen überlassen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (18. Juli 2004)

Ich hab schon einige male bei Bergwerk angerufen und mit Anthony gesprochen, als die Garantiesache mit meinem Rahmen gelaufen ist. In diesem Fall speziell war ich aber beim Händler, da der sich die Sache vor Ort ansehen konnte. Und mein Händler ist super kompetent. Also für mich der Erste Ansprechpartner. Er wollte eh noch mit Bergwerk telefonieren. Und was gibts einfacheres als sich die Hülse direkt dort in die Hand drücken zu lassen (ich hab nichtmal direkt nachgefragt...)
Von dem Händler hab ich ja auch den sehr wirkungsvollen Tip mit dem Armaturenfett bekommen. Wenn jetzt wieder was ist wird er das Sitzrohr ausreiben, hat er gemeint. Für mich ist das ganze dann weder mit zeitlichem noch mit finanziellem Aufwand verbunden... da ich eh 1 mal die woche dort vorbeifahre, wenn ich mit den Kumpels biken gehe...
Bergwerk sitzt ja weit weg und kann außer mir ne Hülse zu schicken ja nichts ausrichten...

Aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass das Problem nun ein  Ende hat...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Lumix (15. Dezember 2004)

@chris84

Servus,

so, ich bin mit den Arbeiten durch.

Hülse mit einem Abzieher aus dem Rohr gezogen, Sattelrohr sauber ausgeschliffen und neue Sattelstütze mit d=31,6mm. Fertig ist der Lack!!!!
Da wird nicht lange gefummelt.

@Toni

Evt. legt Ihr die Hülsen nur bei und laßt dem Kunden die Wahl, ob 27.2 oder 31,6mm

Peter


----------



## chris84 (16. Dezember 2004)

Wie ich in irgendeinem anderen Tread geschrieben hab is mein Sitzrohr ja jetzt auch schon seit längerem auf 31,6 aufgerieben. Seither gibts auch keinerlei Probleme mehr. Der eigentlich auslöser für den Umbau war dann die Krumme 27,2er Stütze. Die Arbeit hat mein Händler ganz professionell durchgeführt mit einer passenden Fräse fürs Sitzrohr (nix feilen oder schleifen...)

Wenn Bergwerk dem Kunden die Wahl lassen wollte müssten sie ja die Sitzrohre alle Ausreiben, dann wäre der Vorteil der Hülse auch gerade schon dahin...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Lumix (17. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> .......professionell durchgeführt mit einer passenden Fräse fürs Sitzrohr (nix feilen oder schleifen...)
> 
> Wenn Bergwerk dem Kunden die Wahl lassen wollte müssten sie ja die Sitzrohre alle Ausreiben, dann wäre der Vorteil der Hülse auch gerade schon dahin...
> 
> ...



Ich habe da nicht wie ein blöder stundenlang geschliffen, nur die Lackreste etwas entfernt. Zu fräsen hätte es da nichts gegeben. Die Stütze geht so smart rein. Die Feile hätte ich auch nicht geschwungen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2004)

Lumix schrieb:
			
		

> @chris84
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir war gar keine Hülse mehr drin, (oder fehlt die beim Mercury Rohloff sowieso??? ) Wollte mir diese Woche eine Thomson Stütze zulegen und hab dann festgestellt dass ich gar keine 27,2er benötige sondern die 31,6er!!
Finde ich übrigens auch von der Optik schöner!!!

Hab an meinem Wheeler eine 26,8er drin und die sieht total schei$$e aus!!!


----------



## eitsch:bi (18. Dezember 2004)

@all
nachdem das thema mittlerweile alle 5 min hier auftaucht - entfernt die hülse - macht ne 31.6er stütze rein und ihr seit das knarzen los.

mein rahmen aus produktion frühjahr 03 kam ohne hülse, die 31,6er stütze passte aber auch nicht, da ins sr irgendeine lack- oder grundierungsschicht (eher -nebel) gelangt war. Lösung: ich habe mir einen passenden rundstab mit geeignetem Schleifpapier (eine seite mittelfein andere seite fein) gebastelt und das sr selbst "ausgerieben". das ganze hat max. ne 1/2 h gedauert. ich bin überzeugt, man kann dabei nicht viel verkehrt machen......

im übrigen, an das mercury race gehört allein schon wg der optik eine 31,6 er stütze

gruss
hb


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. Dezember 2004)

eitsch:bi schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> nachdem das thema mittlerweile alle 5 min hier auftaucht - entfernt die hülse - macht ne 31.6er stütze rein und ihr seit das knarzen los.
> 
> mein rahmen aus produktion frühjahr 03 kam ohne hülse, die 31,6er stütze passte aber auch nicht, da ins sr irgendeine lack- oder grundierungsschicht (eher -nebel) gelangt war. Lösung: ich habe mir einen passenden rundstab mit geeignetem Schleifpapier (eine seite mittelfein andere seite fein) gebastelt und das sr selbst "ausgerieben". das ganze hat max. ne 1/2 h gedauert. ich bin überzeugt, man kann dabei nicht viel verkehrt machen......
> ...




Bezüglich der Optik gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht. die popelige 27,2 mm Konstruktion erweckt einen etwas debilen Eindruck. Fraglich ist, wohin mit dem ganzen Abrieb beim Ausreiben, ein großer Teil wird sicher im unteren Sitzrohr sedimentiert und könnte, bei einwirken von Schwerkraft auch wieder in den oberen Bereich gelangen - und die neue Sattelstütze beschädigen.

Bei mir knackt zwar nichts mehr, aber dafür mache ich mir Sorgen wegen Dreck und Wasser. Die Hülse baut leider eine satte kleine 'Ballustrade', auf der wohl mehr Dreck zu liegen kommen kann als ohne. Eine vernünftige Dichtmöglichkeit habe ich noch nicht gefunden ...
Ich denke, ich werde mein Sitzrohr auch ausreiben (lassen) ...


----------



## chris84 (19. Dezember 2004)

> die popelige 27,2 mm Konstruktion erweckt einen etwas debilen Eindruck


das konnte ich sehen, als ich meine verbogene Bergwerk-Stütze an ein Lineal hielt   

Wenn ein Händler das Ausfräsen richtig macht, fällt nix in den Rahmen. ne Ordentliche Packung fett an den Fräskörper und da bleibt dann alles dran bappen. Wenn nicht, einmal bike rumdrehen und es fällt raus. Und wenns nicht rausfällt gelangts auch nicht später per Schwerkraft nach oben...

Das mit dem Dreck hat mir bei der Hülse auch nicht gefallen, ich habe mir da immer mit ner (optisch unschönen) Ladung Fett ein gutes Gewissen verschafft, vor allem was den Spalt in der Hülse anbetroffen hat. 

nachwievor mein Apell: Hülse raus, Ausreiben (oder Fräsen) und dicke stütze rein!


----------



## Lumix (20. Dezember 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> nachwievor mein Apell: Hülse raus, Ausreiben (oder Fräsen) und dicke stütze rein!




....  

Evt. teilt uns Toni mal Stand der Dinge mit, ob diese Hülse noch verbaut wird.


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2008)

Ich weiss... das Thema ist uralt. Aber vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand dieses Problem.

Ich hatte das Knacksen auch an meinem Faunus LSD. Bisher hab ich es einfach nach zwei, drei Touren neu eingefettet und hatte dann größtenteils Ruhe. Aber so wirklich perfekt war das ja auch nicht. Und 'ne neue Stütze wollte ich mir deswegen auch nicht zulegen.

Vor ein paar Wochen hat der Händler meines Vertrauens mir eine *Reduzierhülse aus Kunststoff* gegeben. Seitdem knackst da nix mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRoggemann (13. April 2008)

Interessanter Ansatz !
Darauf ist bisher noch niemand gekommen.
Trotzdem scheint wohl das Ausreiben (lassen) die beste Methode zu sein.

Wie sieht es eigentlich derzeit aus ?
Fertigt Bergwerk nach wie vor mit Reduzierhuelse ?

Fabian


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (13. April 2008)

DerRoggemann schrieb:


> Trotzdem scheint wohl das Ausreiben (lassen) die beste Methode zu sein.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich derzeit aus ?
> Fertigt Bergwerk nach wie vor mit Reduzierhuelse ?
> ...



Wir reiben *jeden* Rahmen auf 31,6 aus und verbauen in unseren Komplatträdern nur 31,6er Stützen.


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Mai 2008)

... bei mir ist seit drei Tagen eine Syntace-Klemme am Sitzrohr - und seither knackt und knarzt es wieder lustig. Leider macht die dämliche Reduzierhülse das ganze 'Dichtigkeitskonzept' der an sich schicken Syntace-Klemme zunichte, ärgerlich.
Ich habe allerdings, was das Knacken und Klicken betrifft, jetzt eher meine WCS Sattelstütze bzw. deren Klemmmechanismus am Sattel im Verdacht. 

Schade, daß ich mit Hülse fahren muß. Ein 31,6 mm Sitzpfosten macht doch schon einen vertrauenswürdigeren Eindruck als ein 27,XX mm Analzäpfchen ...


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. Mai 2008)

was spricht denn in Deinem Fall gegen ein Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs ?


----------



## Eisenfaust (5. Mai 2008)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> was spricht denn in Deinem Fall gegen ein Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs ?



Theoretisch nichts, praktisch aber: Kosten, Transport, Vertrauen.

Ohne Auto aus dem Süden dieses Molochs ins Zentrum mit einem Rahmen der Marke Bergwerk unterm Arm in einen Laden meines Vertrauens, der ausgerechnet noch in einem Viertel/Bezirk liegt, dem ich nicht vertraue ... 

Die Kosten sind wohl eher marginal, aber im Moment stört mich eher, daß ich mein MTB ungern nochmals zerlege, um es dem Mechaniker zu gestellen. Mich kostet es immer wieder Überwindung, die Furcht vor Lackschäden oder anderen Unannehmlichkeiten ist groß ...

Ich würde es auch gerne selber machen, aber vor 4 Jahren habe ich schon mal versucht die Hülse aus dem Sitzrohr zu bekommen, was mit meinen dünnen Ärmchen eher zum Scheitern verurteilt gewesen ist. Und eine Reibahle verleiht man hier ungern.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich hindere mich selber! Ein dickerer Sitzpfosten ist für einen Adler besser geeignet als so ein Spatzensitzgestell von 21,7 mm Durchmesser ...


----------



## greg_mtk (9. Mai 2008)

dünne ärmchen hin oder her.. wenn man die hülse sanft mit ner zange packt geht die schon raus. zumindest wenn bei der montage fett o.ä. verwendet wurde.


----------



## Eisenfaust (2. Juni 2008)

greg_mtk schrieb:


> dünne ärmchen hin oder her.. wenn man die hülse sanft mit ner zange packt geht die schon raus. zumindest wenn bei der montage fett o.ä. verwendet wurde.




... ob da nun Fett verwendet wurde, kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich war nicht dabei ... Aber um präventiv dem Geknarze auf die Pelle rücken zu können ist 'ne Ladung Brunox im Schlitz verschwunden - seither ist des Teufels Geräuschkulisse weg. Aber dem Frieden traue ich nicht.

Es wäre schöner, wenn das Sitzrohr schon ausgerieben wäre - trotz Hülse ...


----------



## Blaufuessler (3. Juni 2008)

Hi,

hatte des gleiche Problem mit meiner Hülse im Pfadfinder. Daraufhin hab ich mir ein Werkzeug zum herausziehen der Hülse wie von Chris84 in diesem Thread beschrieben gebaut und das Teil ausgebaut. Damit gings ganz gut raus. An der Seite der Hülse waren auch deutliche Reibspuren zu sehen, was auf Grund des nicht ausgeriebenen Sattelrohrs zu erklären ist. Mit der Dynamics Montagepaste mit irgendwelchen Micropearls war dann endlich Ruhe.
Allerdings hat mich das ungleiche Tragbild der Hülse nicht in Ruhe gelassen, da dadurch auch der Rahmen bzw. das Sitzrohr punktuell stark belastet wird. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich das Ding ganz rausgeschmissen, das Sitzrohr ausreiben lassen und ne 31,6 mm Stütze rein gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach auf Dauer die einzigst sinnvolle Lösung. Versteh ich bis heute net wie man an nem Bergwerk das Sotzrohr net ausgerieben hat  

Gruß


----------



## Bergwerk71 (3. Juni 2008)

Kupferpaste aus dem Baumarkt hilft gegen jegliches Knarrzen!!!
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (3. Juni 2008)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Kupferpaste aus dem Baumarkt hilft gegen jegliches Knarrzen!!!
> MfG


nicht bei der Hülse im Sitzrohr...

und Kupfer(paste) auf Alu ist meiner Meinung nach auch net so prickeln...


----------



## Blaufuessler (3. Juni 2008)

Das Problem ist doch eigentlich, das das Sitzrohr net ausgerieben ist. So lange die Hülse keinen voll flächigen Kontakt im Sitzrohr hat, wird des Knarzen auch weiter gehen. Fett oder anderes Zeugs des sich leicht verdrängen lässt, ist nur so lange ne Lösung, bis es an den Knarzstellen weggedrückt ist. Dann geht des Ganze wieder von vorne los.
Also entweder ne richtig gescheite Montagepaste, die nicht raus- oder weggedrückt wird verwenden, oder Sitzrohr ausreiben lassen und Hülse wieder rein wenn man unbedingt 27,2 mm fahren möchte.


----------



## chris84 (3. Juni 2008)

richtig! Ausreiben ist die einzig wahre lösung...

wurde bei mir damals ja auch gemacht, und seit dem fahr ich seit vielen Tausend kilometern völlig knarzfrei


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. Juni 2008)

... ich will nicht diese dünne Spargelstange in meinem BW fahren, ich muß (mußte), weil ab Werk die Hülse im Rohr steckte ... also, die fliegt raus, ich lasse es ausreiben, sobald ich mich mit meinem heiligen Alu-Esel hier im Flachland in einen Shop traue ...


----------



## greg_mtk (2. Juli 2008)

vor kurzem hat meine hülse auch das knarzen angefangen. zum glück muss ich meine nur bös angucken und schon kommt sie aus dem rohr  fett hilft leider nur kurzfristig. also mal ab zum bikeshop des vertrauens.. und seit dr. eisenfaust über die dünne stange gemeckert hat, gefällt mir meine auch nimmer


----------

